# Is anybody shooting with a Martin Tigress bow?



## mbp (Feb 22, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody out there is using a martin tigress bow and how you like it.


----------



## goddess (Oct 15, 2005)

I am! My husband just got it for me. It is awesome! Fast, quiet and powerful! Makes me feel like a goddess!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

My sister (Makeda) shoots one. I think she really likes it but has been having other problems with sighting in... i.e. her sight breaking etc.


----------



## mbp (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate any information on them...


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Its a good bow...*

for the money its hard too beat! 

I bought my girlfriend one last April and she took her first deer last Fall with it. Its not the upper end of bows but its definately a bow that will last for good, long time! 

I'd recommend getting the one with the Tru-arc cams if your not used to pulling a lot of weight. (vs the one-cam) I think its a GREAT bow for the money! Fast and VERY quiet! 

Rick

(pic is of Lana)


----------



## mbp (Feb 22, 2006)

That's nice to know about the tru arc cam vs. the Dyna cam. We have just ordered the bow and I hope I have am as luckyas your girlfriend and can get my first deer next fall with it. I at least have time to practice with it before the big hunt....


----------



## mbp (Feb 22, 2006)

I was wondering what arrows are you using with the tigress bow??? or what would you recommend???


----------

